# My first start to restoration!



## ZE52414 (Mar 11, 2017)

So I'll be posting pics of my first restoration that I have recently started. It's a 56 hornet deluxe. I have about 90% of the paint stripped off. And this is what it looked like before i started. And I will keep it updated as I go along


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 11, 2017)

I just restored a 1958 Phantom for my first restoration. You will have a great sense of accomplishment when it is finished.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 11, 2017)

Very cool man. Ya I've been working on it here and there for about 3 weeks. Today I put about 3 hours of trying to get the rest of the house paint and what was left of original paint off the frame!!! Here's what we got. I'm still waiting on my tank stencils to get here.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm currently working on a mid 50's Monark ladies for my wife. Took it to bare metal too. Make sure to start with etching primer. That way you don't have to worry about any rust issues.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey thanks a lot man. I was just fixing to read up on some primer to use


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> I'm currently working on a mid 50's Monark ladies for my wife. Took it to bare metal too. Make sure to start with etching primer. That way you don't have to worry about any rust issues.




I prefer an acid rinse (Phosphoric Acid) similar to what Schwinn did before priming. The only way to take care of rust in those hard to reach areas. I just brush or spray on some Jasco metal prep after stripping the frame and parts. After that, on to the red oxide primer if I'm doing a correct resto.

http://www.jasco-help.com/product/prep-primer


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 11, 2017)

This may sound dumb but do you guys brush it on or spray??


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 11, 2017)

The primer and paint that is


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2017)

Definitely spray it on! Unless your going to do a fake wood grain paint job.


----------



## then8j (Mar 12, 2017)

It takes a very experienced professional to brush paint on a bike to make it look good. 
There are many threads on this site that talk about 'rattlecan' paint jobs that look great. 
I have painted many frames with spray cans that turned out perfect... the secret is follow the directions on the can and don't rush it. Make sure the first color is dried and cured before you tape on the stencils.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2017)

Also, it's a good idea to scuff the primer with a red Scotch Brite pad to remove any imperfections and provide some "tooth" for the finish coat. Don't get too aggressive just do it lightly.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey thanks a lot guys! I did get the most of the parts primered today. It's still cold around my neck of the woods so I didn't want to start the actual paint till it warms up a bit


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2017)

Remember, extended drying time is your friend.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes!! Any pics of your restoration ??


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey I didn't even realize you were the one I sent the s2 wheels too. How did they work out for you !?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2017)

Start and finish pictures. Those are the S2's on the finished bike. Having to rebuild the Bendix hub. But it's all good.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 12, 2017)

ZE52414,
   Here are some pictures of my 1955 Deluxe Hornet that I restored a few years ago in case you need them for reference or incentive.
Good luck with your restoration......................Wayne


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow guys fantastic job! I really hope mine turns out that way. See what I'm planning on doing is doing the dark blue with antique white mine is supposed to look like the black and red one. And I have the phantom style fenders that I'm going to use instead of the hornet fenders. I know it won't be 100% original but I think it will turn out! at but I'm in need of the light cover and lens for the fender set that I have.  :/


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2017)

You can contact Dan at Bicycle Bones. He has both parts, and, he is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## REC (Mar 12, 2017)

I have one of these that was done as my first  re-do, now is about 14 years old, but still looks pretty good. It was one of the Lee brothers to begin with... Ug.
The end was NOT back to original, but very much to the period. It is not all black, but from about five feet, it certainly looks like it.
Hope yours comes out exactly as you have in our head!
And here's Ug - before:



and after:




REC


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow that looks great as well!!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 19, 2017)

Well here is my first go around on it. Not happy with how the paint turned out. Kinda cold here the past few weeks and I wanted to work on it. Needed to wait for the warm weather. But it's not terrible I guess. Waiting to put the decals on incase I do decide to strip it all off! And I don't have the fenders done yet still waiting on my phantom light cover. And haven't put the badge on it yet


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 19, 2017)

And the fenders will need a repaint. Anyone know if I leave the battery try in the fender can I send it through the strip tank and not mess it up? I'll be taking the switch off


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2017)

Got a close up shot of the paint? Looks like a urethane base, kinda flat, and not glossy. A clear coat may take care of that issue. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 20, 2017)

It almost looks like you could put those fenders right on it and call it good. Are they the same color?


----------

